# Pen Kit Price ranges.



## Smitty37 (Jun 3, 2015)

I think it would be interesting to know where in the total range of kits,, low priced kits begin and end.  Asking about kits only (not blanks)


----------



## CREID (Jun 3, 2015)

I feel somehow the need to explain my vote. Since I don't do turn as often as most and I don't sell, I would really have to have a real good reason to buy a kit over 20$, I even hesitate at 16.99, so my low would be the 0-6.99.
Curt
ps. yes and I did vote in the poll above.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 3, 2015)

Me too Curt.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 3, 2015)

We all think of low end components differently, some think $6 and some think $30. I would think that you'll find most here in the 6.99 range but it just might surprise some to see the there will be a good number in the over 19.99, me as one of them.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 3, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> We all think of low end components differently, some think $6 and some think $30. I would think that you'll find most here in the 6.99 range but it just might surprise some to see the there will be a good number in the over 19.99, me as one of them.


No argument there, I expected that 80% would be less than $10.00.  I was going to a $15 - 19.99 level but only selected 4 choices by mistake.


----------



## wob50 (Jun 3, 2015)

I say 0 to 6.99 but 75 percent of the kits i have bought have been in the 9.95 range


----------



## Rockytime (Jun 3, 2015)

I voted 0 to $6.99. I don't sell pens either. Although I do make quite a few bolt action pens that I give away to close friends.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 3, 2015)

You folks did right.  I'm looking for what you think of as low priced.  That isn't necessarily what you buy.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 3, 2015)

This 'poll' is not going to be accurate at all nor catch the bulk of the users.  Not that I see anyways unless your goal is to capture only a small select arena.

low priced for what exactly?  A low priced sterling silver pen kit?  How about a low priced slimline?  A low priced fountain pen with an 18kt gold nib that's over $200 for the nib alone?  

Relative and need more data to do any polling on this one.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 3, 2015)

edstreet said:


> This 'poll' is not going to be accurate at all nor catch the bulk of the users.  Not that I see anyways unless your goal is to capture only a small select arena.
> 
> low priced for what exactly?  A low priced sterling silver pen kit?  How about a low priced slimline?  A low priced fountain pen with an 18kt gold nib that's over $200 for the nib alone?
> 
> Relative and need more data to do any polling on this one.


 Assume the question asked is the one to answer.  

If I wanted to know what members  think a low priced sterling silver pen kit  or low price fountain pen is, that is what I would have asked.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 3, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > This 'poll' is not going to be accurate at all nor catch the bulk of the users.  Not that I see anyways unless your goal is to capture only a small select arena.
> ...




But you did not specify anything of value, ambiguity being the proper word here I do believe.  So many will not know how to answer this one.  I am not trying to be rude or call you out or anything like that but I am just at a loss as to what is the meaning as the part of the equation that yields value is missing.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 3, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > edstreet said:
> ...


 Read the OP again, carefully, then look at the question asked and the possible answers.  

You should then realize that the type of pen kit, or even the kind of kit you usually buy or how much you usually spend is irrelevant to the question asked.

So far you seem to be the only one who didn't figure that out.


----------



## BSea (Jun 4, 2015)

I voted 0 to $9.99.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 4, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> I think it would be interesting to know where in the total range of kits,, low priced kits begin and end.  Asking about kits only (not blanks)



Total range of kits to my knowledge runs from pennies to right over $3,000 (that was a quote I got about a month ago, don't ask)

Low priced in that regards makes a $200 kit look low priced.

Second case, the high $ gold nibs on a kit, the nib alone is around $200.  The kit total cost is rather up there and not listed on the scale to vote on.


----------



## CREID (Jun 4, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be interesting to know where in the total range of kits,, low priced kits begin and end.  Asking about kits only (not blanks)
> ...


 you're way overcomplicating the question. Maybe I shouldn't comment here but maybe this will help.
Curt


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 4, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be interesting to know where in the total range of kits,, low priced kits begin and end.  Asking about kits only (not blanks)
> ...


Wrong Ed I am very clearly not asking about the price of kits relative to any hypothetical maximum.  I am asking about absolute prices that people consider low priced.  
Either you are having trouble reading or you are beginning to make stupid arguments here Ed --I think it is the latter, knock it off.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 4, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...



I am having trouble reading here.



> total range of kits


 is what I saw and I do know that details nib upgrades.



> Relative and need more data to do any polling on this one.


 is what I said in the first place.

I am not trying to argue here but have been dragged into one.  You have been very defensive for some reason and I am very sorry you are not able to see what I was asking but it was never my intentions or goals to start a flame debate with you.


----------



## bjbear76 (Jun 4, 2015)

It's a simple question folks.  In _your_ mind, what do you consider low priced kits.

I'm one of those that considers 0-$6.99 low priced and rarely order any.  

Simple answer to a simple question.:biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jun 4, 2015)

Folks

1 - Should you feel the need to use words like "dumb", "stupid" , etc., in a post, please reconsider.

2 - I think the question is; regardless of any other relative factors, what do you consider a low priced kit? If you can answer that, click it in!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 4, 2015)

jeff said:


> Folks
> 
> 1 - Should you feel the need to use words like "dumb", "stupid" , etc., in a post, please reconsider.
> 
> 2 - I think the question is; regardless of any other relative factors, what do you consider a low priced kit? If you can answer that, click it in!


You are right I apologize...but if you read the thread, I was pretty patient.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 6, 2015)

*Hint at results*

This is not a scientific poll - actually the term "scientific poll" is an oxymoron but that's neither here nor there.  I do believe the sample although pretty small is representative and yields informative results.  Personally, I am seeing two minor surprises.

These results could change a little but won't change much.  

Only 20% or so say < $5.00.  I think a couple of years ago that number would have been higher and I expected it to be about 50%.

But 55% or so say < $7.00 so it looks to me like people have moved low priced  up a little. 

90% say under $10 - my thinking was that would be about 80%  

I had intended to have 5 choices with another one at $14.99 which might have changed the two upper choice numbers a bit but I don't think would have affected the two lower numbers.

Now keep in mind that I conducted this poll just for information purposes and don't know if it serves any useful purpose other than perhaps hinting at how we should be trying to price our offerings to put them in the range most buyers are comfortable paying.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 8, 2015)

Poll ends today --- thanks to all the voters.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 9, 2015)

We had just under a thousand visits and 112 took part in the poll.

Well over half of our responders consider $7.00 to be the cutoff point for low priced kits, and over 90% place it under $10.00.  This is a non-scientific poll but still yields useful information for small vendors.


----------

